# "Caliber vs. Shot Placement"



## Marauder06 (Sep 29, 2018)

Yep, *time to stir this argument up* again.




> As someone with a decent amount of knowledge regarding handguns and very little preference one way or another regarding caliber choice, I figure I could offer a sound voice of logic that will inevitably calm everyone down and bring some sanity to this argum…. Hahahaha just kidding—this discussion is probably more heated than any political debate out there and people lose their ever-loving minds. So just assume that a good number of the people reading this will do backflips after reading a couple more paragraphs.


----------



## Devildoc (Sep 29, 2018)

Is this still a thing, an argument??  

I love the debate as much as the next shooter, but I thought this was fairly settled by now. #shotplacementcounts


----------



## Cookie_ (Sep 29, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> #shotplacementcounts



For real, who still argues against this? If I can put more rounds on target accurately and quickly with a 9mm than I can with a .45, that's what I'm carrying. 
More holes>bigger holes


----------



## Topkick (Sep 29, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> I love the debate as much as the next shooter, but I thought this was fairly settled by now. #shotplacementcounts



Yeah, but...shot placement + large caliber = good too.


----------



## Marauder06 (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm an equal-opportunity pot-stirrer, this article ran today so I posted it here today.  Besides, the mod election is already a settled issue.  This topic is MUCH more in doubt.  :)


----------



## Topkick (Sep 29, 2018)

This argument always seemed sorta silly to me. If you put a 9mm or a .45 in the right place you are going to bring the target down. The goal should always be accuracy. So shot placement always counts, regardless of caliber. I think if its a double stack vs single stack argument, it becomes more legit.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 29, 2018)

I hate debating this, of course shot placement over caliber. Until you are shooting a bear, then it's pretty much caliber. Somebody is already think .22LR to the ear, fuck no, you are a stupid motherfucker to fuck with a bear with a 22, don't do that.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 29, 2018)

The author isn't wrong.

I carry both, and I don't feel outgunned with my Glock 17 (by policy, we can now carry only Glocks and I had to give up my beloved HK45).  I admit to a preference for the 1911, but that has to do with ergonomics and the trigger, not so much the .45 ACP.  

Put enough bullets in the right place and the target will drop.  It's important to understand anatomy and physiology in order to manage expectations regarding fighting with pistols, though.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 29, 2018)

You can harvest an elk with match loaded Berger VLD 6.55MM chambered in .264 WInchester Mag at a mile with one shot.  So, shot placement.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 29, 2018)

ThunderHorse said:


> You can harvest an elk with match loaded Berger VLD 6.55MM chambered in .264 WInchester Mag at a mile with one shot.  So, shot placement.



Sure, but no one makes a handgun chambered in that caliber.  We are discussing handgun performance so that seems like a fanciful and irrelevant reference.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 29, 2018)

policemedic said:


> Sure, but no one makes a handgun chambered in that caliber.  We are discussing handgun performance so that seems like a fanciful and irrelevant reference.



In general we tend to have this discussion with rifle ammo as well though all the time.  However, point taken as I was going more with the thread title and not the quote and article posted.


----------



## Box (Sep 29, 2018)

A few sticks and some string can be used to kill most anything at the same ranges as a pistol can be used - so - I am going with shot placement....

...and big bullets 


The real question is, fixed blade or mechanical broadheads ??


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 29, 2018)

As an firearms instructor in my past life and having fired thousands of rounds, I can't get my head wrapped around why anyone would question caliper over shot placement. Wtf... In all my years I never once considered one round over another...shot placement was and has always been paramount. 

I carry a G43 (primary summer carry) and a Sig P220 for employment and winter carry).  You carry what works for you...$.02


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 29, 2018)

Box said:


> A few sticks and some string can be used to kill most anything at the same ranges as a pistol can be used - so - I am going with shot placement....
> 
> ...and big bullets
> 
> ...



Simple, use fixed Toxic:


----------



## Grunt (Sep 30, 2018)

If you can't hit it, the caliber really doesn't matter...does it?


----------



## tornsoul (Sep 30, 2018)

Does a bear shi...YEP.  I actually had this debate with a bear once over the course of about 4 seconds.  My kids were behind me on the trail and there was no way in hell that bear was going to get to them.  So the bear and I had a brief diplomatic negotiation while I fumbled with my gear with multiple options.  At the point where I knew I was going to take the hit, the bear's eyes got really big (think the horse in Animal House) and he ran off in another direction.  I was about to be proud of myself when I realized the bear got scared not because of me, but because of what was behind me.  Moral of the story is, fuck the gun, just have a really scary wife...


----------



## AWP (Sep 30, 2018)

"This is an argument?"

Warm regards,
Carl Gustav


----------



## x SF med (Oct 1, 2018)

"There is no such thing as a magic bullet. Well placed shots in a controlled manner overcome caliber."
~LTC A.M.R., US Army SF, RET

I think the LTC sums it up right there.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 1, 2018)

AWP said:


> "This is an argument?"
> 
> Warm regards,
> Carl Gustav




Hold my beer......


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Gunz (Oct 2, 2018)

Arc Light...shot placement for grid squares.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 3, 2018)

Sky hook...


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 3, 2018)

Tactical crew serviced blunderbus


----------



## Devildoc (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## SOSTCRNA (Oct 3, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> As an firearms instructor in my past life and having fired thousands of rounds, I can't get my head wrapped around why anyone would question caliper over shot placement. Wtf... In all my years I never once considered one round over another...shot placement was and has always been paramount.
> 
> I carry a G43 (primary summer carry) and a Sig P220 for employment and winter carry).  You carry what works for you...$.02



I bought a 220 Legion a few weeks ago, that thing is a beast!  Having trouble finding holsters, do you recommend anything?


----------



## x SF med (Oct 3, 2018)

SOSTCRNA said:


> I bought a 220 Legion a few weeks ago, that thing is a beast!  Having trouble finding holsters, do you recommend anything?



Get in touch with Okuden, Brian may be able to get something made if you want kydex.  It may take a while, he's pretty busy with taking care of the spartan Blades guys for their knife sheaths.


----------



## AWP (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi there! I don't understand the argument. Please help!


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 3, 2018)

Ranger Psych said:


> View attachment 24333
> 
> View attachment 24334


Haha!!! Somebody brought the Davey Crockett to a gun fight!


----------



## Dienekes (Oct 13, 2018)

Box said:


> A few sticks and some string can be used to kill most anything at the same ranges as a pistol can be used - so - I am going with shot placement....
> 
> ...and big bullets
> 
> ...



Fixed all the way, sir. No question. People love Rage until the o-ring pops off and your blades all fall out.


----------

